
   CAPTCHA’s Can Be Useful, Don’tcha Know - nickb
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/15/captchas-can-be-useful-dontcha-know/
======
sh1mmer
One great point about this system is that they also offer an audio CAPTCHA by
default. This makes it one of the easiest ways to get an accessible (as much
as is possible) CAPTCHA.

